# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Widow Of San Bernadino Victim Asks, What If There Had Been A Concealed Carrier There?

## seapilot

Maybe if there was, it might not have made the national news?

http://concealednation.org/2016/01/w...carrier-there/




> SAN BERNARDINO, CALIFORNIA — It’s been over a month since the tragic shooting at the Inland Regional Center in San Bernardino, California.  In the aftermath of further executive orders dictating how and when people can buy, who can be legally discriminated against based upon the “gray area” of amorphous Federal agency databases, we’re looking at the real-life questions that the families of the victims are facing.
> 
> via Inquistr
> 
> Amy Wetzel is the widow of San Bernardino shooting victim Michael Wetzel and she is also applying for a concealed carry weapons permit. During a recent interview, she speculated that the outcome of the San Bernardino terrorist attack could have been very different if someone had been carrying a concealed gun.
> 
> “What if someone in that room (at the Inland Regional Center) had had a permit to carry (a concealed weapon),” she said.
> 
> Law enforcement in San Bernardino hasn’t diametrically changed their viewpoint — gun ownership and carrying comes with responsibility.
> ...

----------


## Ronin Truth

Or a hundred open carriers?

----------

